# HeHeHeHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just another plain burger!!!!!!!!!!!
Was good eats tonite.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

simple but great,thats what im talking about.....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

is that an egg between the bacon and cheese ? looks good, bet it tastes even better


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> is that an egg between the bacon and cheese ? looks good, bet it tastes even better


Yes, fried egg. Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice!!


----------

